# Nina's first matt!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Behind her left ear!

Huge 

Can't believe it. It formed between yesterday and about an hour ago when I discovered it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It happens so fast. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna, I noticed it after the beach today. The girls had been right in the water and because Nina was so wet it really stuck out and was easily visible. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's only mats are on her ears and her armpits I always check them daily and brush her ears every day just in case. The rest of her body nothing!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's only mats are on her ears and her armpits I always check them daily and brush her ears every day just in case. The rest of her body nothing!


Do you think that's because you keep her short or because of the type of hair she has?

I found a small matt on Gandhi a few days ago but it was underneath where it's hard to brush and where he frequently cleans himself after a wee. May have to go very short underneath as it's hard to brush through the saliva and the hair gets tangled


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Do you think that's because you keep her short or because of the type of hair she has?
> 
> I found a small matt on Gandhi a few days ago but it was underneath where it's hard to brush and where he frequently cleans himself after a wee. May have to go very short underneath as it's hard to brush through the saliva and the hair gets tangled


We go very short underneath. You don't notice it and they remain lovely and cool with no matts or dirt collection.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

You do all you can then out of nowhere it just happens! Hope you managed to get it out x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> You do all you can then out of nowhere it just happens! Hope you managed to get it out x


Thanks. Yes got it out! Won't let the matts beat me!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

It's been such grungy weather Sami and Carley went 12 weeks without a groom! They both went in last week and she did a really great job on them. She had to take Sami short as he had lots of matting, Carley is a bit longer as she has never had a mat yet. I really think I will just keep Sami shorter like Molly cause he is so prone to matting and has very tender skin and hates being brushed. They also had yearly immunizations and bloodwork the same week . . . did really well with 3 injetions each . . not a peep out of either of them. Carley was offered a treat by the Vet and she dropped it right on the table as if to say "REALLY??? you poke me 4 times total, do a bootie probe, mess with my ears and mouth and expect that measley treat to be a fair trade . . . here . . . keep it!!"


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can just imagine the expression on Carleys face. Priceless. Phoebe tends to tug on Max's ears and tail and they both get Matts. It's a pain!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to keep Jake short. He is a terrible matter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks. Yes got it out! Won't let the matts beat me!


That's exactly what I thought, hate to admit it they've got me! 

Even after a really short groom Bailey's matts are coming in thick and fast. 

I honestly thought I had the one Cockapoo that was never going to matt!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> That's exactly what I thought, hate to admit it they've got me!
> 
> Even after a really short groom Bailey's matts are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> I honestly thought I had the one Cockapoo that was never going to matt!


Lola matts so I know what's ahead. Lots of brushing and matt busting where needed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Do you think that's because you keep her short or because of the type of hair she has?
> 
> I found a small matt on Gandhi a few days ago but it was underneath where it's hard to brush and where he frequently cleans himself after a wee. May have to go very short underneath as it's hard to brush through the saliva and the hair gets tangled


Molly has very wavy ears so that is why they mat. If I kept her long she would be a disaster Her armpits she gets them cause of her harness but if she is kept short it's not as bad. Short is the way to go with Molly for sure!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I have their under bellies shaved and then these very fine hairs come in and clump to form matts. I just feel terrible as they come so fast. Any moisture on the ground, pulling on their ears and butts and their underarms, underbelly behind the ears, middle of the back turn into matty messes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

There must be something funny about left ears Ruth because Poppy gets a big one behind hers and one on her chest too


----------

